# John Collier: The chaser | Το άλλο φίλτρο



## nickel (Mar 23, 2010)

Σε εξωφορουμική συζήτηση για τις σύντομες ιστορίες τύπου μπονζάι θυμήθηκα τον Τζον Κόλιερ. Διάβαζα τη συλλογή διηγημάτων του _Fancies and Goodnights_ γύρω στα είκοσί μου, και θυμάμαι ότι μου άρεσε περισσότερο ίσως από τον Σακί, σίγουρα απ΄τον Μοπασάν, που διάβαζα τον ίδιο περίπου καιρό.

Ανακαλύπτω λοιπόν ότι δεν έχει μεταφραστεί συλλογή του Κόλιερ (σύμφωνα με το biblionet), ίσως επιλεγμένα διηγήματά του μόνο. Και επειδή βρήκα να κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο η μετάφραση ενός από τα διηγήματα, αποφάσισα (ανερυθρίαστα, χωρίς να λάβω υπόψη μου δικαιώματα) να αναδημοσιεύσω ένα από τα «μπονζάι» του Κόλιερ, που εδώ θυμίζει πολύ το στιλ του Σακί. Enjoy. 

[Κάποιες μικροδιαφορές ανάμεσα στο αγγλικό και το ελληνικό οφείλονται στο ότι το ελληνικό φαίνεται να βασίστηκε στην παλαιότερη έκδοση, που είναι αυτή που κυκλοφορεί και στο διαδίκτυο (π.χ. εδώ). Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα το όνομα του μεταφραστή, αλλά η μετάφραση φιλοξενείται σε ιστοσελίδα της Εξωραϊστικής Λέσχης Βιβλίου Βόλου.]


*The Chaser*

By John Collier

Alan Austen, as nervous as a kitten, went up certain dark and creaky stairs in the neighborhood of Pell Street, and peered about for a long time on the dime landing before he found the name he wanted written obscurely on one of the doors.

He pushed open this door, as he had been told to do, and found himself in a tiny room, which contained no furniture but a plain kitchen table, a rocking-chair, and an ordinary chair. On one of the dirty buff-coloured walls were a couple of shelves, containing in all perhaps a dozen bottles and jars.

An old man sat in the rocking-chair, reading a newspaper. Alan, without a word, handed him the card he had been given. “Sit down, Mr. Austen,” said the old man very politely. “I am glad to make your acquaintance.”

“Is it true,” asked Alan, “that you have a certain mixture that has—er—quite extraordinary effects?”

“My dear sir,” replied the old man, “my stock in trade is not very large—I don't deal in laxatives and teething mixtures—but such as it is, it is varied. I think nothing I sell has effects which could be precisely described as ordinary.”

“Well, the fact is—” began Alan.

“Here, for example,” interrupted the old man, reaching for a bottle from the shelf. “Here is a liquid as colourless as water, almost tasteless, quite imperceptible in coffee, wine, or any other beverage. It is also quite imperceptible to any known method of autopsy.”

“Do you mean it is a poison?” cried Alan, very much horrified.

“Call it cleaning fluid if you like,” said the old man indifferently. “Lives need cleaning. Call it a spot-remover. ‘Out, damned spot!’ Eh? ‘Out, brief candle!’ ”

“I want nothing of that sort,” said Alan.

“Probably it is just as well,” said the old man. “Do you know the price of this? For one teaspoonful, which is sufficient, I ask five thousand dollars. Never less. Not a penny less.”

“I hope all your mixtures are not as expensive,” said Alan apprehensively.

“Oh dear, no,” said the old man. “It would be no good charging that sort of price for a love potion, for example. Young people who need a love potion very seldom have five thousand dollars. Otherwise they would not need a love potion.”

“I am glad to hear that,” said Alan.

“I look at it like this,” said the old man. “Please a customer with one article, and he will come back when he needs another. Even if it is more costly. He will save up for it, if necessary.”

“So,” said Alan, “you really do sell love potions?”

“If I did not sell love potions,” said the old man, reaching for another bottle, “I should not have mentioned the other matter to you. It is only when one is in a position to oblige that one can afford to be so confidential.”

“And these potions,” said Alan. “They are not just—just—er—”

“Oh, no,” said the old man. “Their effects are permanent, and extend far beyond the mere casual impulse. But they include it. Oh, yes they include it. Bountifully, insistently. Everlastingly.”

“Dear me!” said Alan, attempting a look of scientific detachment. “How very interesting!”

“But consider the spiritual side,” said the old man.

“I do, indeed,” said Alan.

“For indifference,” said the old man, they substitute devotion. For scorn, adoration. Give one tiny measure of this to the young lady—its flavour is imperceptible in orange juice, soup, or cocktails—and however gay and giddy she is, she will change altogether. She’ll want nothing but solitude, and you.”

“I can hardly believe it,” said Alan. “She is so fond of parties.”

“She will not like them any more,” said the old man. “She will be afraid of the pretty girls you may meet.”

“She’ll actually be jealous?” cried Alan in a rapture. “Of me?”

“Yes, she will want to be everything to you.”

“She is, already. Only she doesn't care about it.”

“She will, when she has taken this. She will care intensely. You will be her sole interest in life.”

“Wonderful!” cried Alan.

“She’ll want to know all you do,” said the old man. “All that has happened to you during the day. Every word of it. She will want to know what you are thinking about, why you smile suddenly, why you are looking sad.”

“That is love!” cried Alan.

“Yes,” said the old man. “How carefully she will look after you! She’ll never allow you to be tired, to sit in a draught, to neglect your food. If you are an hour late, she’ll be terrified. She’ll think you are killed, or that some siren has caught you.”

“I can hardly imagine Diana like that!” cried Alan.

“You will not have to use your imagination,” said the old man. “And, by the way, since there are always sirens, if by any chance you should, later on, slip a little, you need not worry. She will forgive you, in the end. She will be terribly hurt, of course, but she will forgive you—in the end.”

“That will not happen,” said Alan fervently.

“Of course not,” said the old man. “But, if it did, you need not worry. She’ll never divorce you. Oh, no! And, of course, she herself will never give you the least grounds for—not divorce, of course—but even uneasiness.”

“And how much,” said Alan, “is this wonderful mixture?”

“It is not as dear,” said the old man, “as the spot remover, as I think we agreed to call it. No. That is five thousand dollars, never a penny less. One has to be older than you are, to indulge in that sort of thing. One has to save up for it.”

“But the love potion?” said Alan.

“Oh, that,” said the old man, opening the drawer in the kitchen table, and taking out a tiny, rather dirty-looking phial. “That is just a dollar.”

“I can't tell you how grateful I am,” said Alan, watching him fill it.

“I like to oblige,” said the old man. “Then customers come back, later in life, when they are better off, and want more expensive things. Here you are. You will find it very effective.”

“Thank you again,” said Alan. “Goodbye.”

“Au revoir,” said the man.
​


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2010)

*Το άλλο φίλτρο*

Ο Άλαν Ώστεν, νευρικός σαν γατάκι, ανέβηκε τη σκοτεινή σκάλα που τριζοκοπούσε, κι έψαξε για ώρα με το βλέμμα του στο κακοφωτισμένο πλατύσκαλο πριν βρει το όνομα που ζητούσε, γραμμένο δυσανάγνωστα πάνω σε μια από τις πόρτες.

Έσπρωξε την πόρτα, όπως του είχαν πει, και βρέθηκε σε ένα μικροσκοπικό δωμάτιο, το οποίο δεν περιείχε άλλη επίπλωση από ένα απλό τραπέζι κουζίνας, μια κουνιστή πολυθρόνα και μια καρέκλα. Σε έναν από τους βρώμικους κιτρινιάρικους τοίχους υπήρχαν κάνα-δυο ράφια, που περιείχαν όλο κι όλο καμιά δεκαριά μπουκάλια και βαζάκια.

Ένας γέρος καθόταν στην κουνιστή πολυθρόνα και διάβαζε μια εφημερίδα. Ο Άλαν, χωρίς να πει λέξη, του έδωσε την κάρτα που του είχαν δώσει. «Καθίστε, κε Ώστεν», του είπε ευγενικά ο γέρος. «Χαίρω πολύ που σας γνωρίζω».

«Αληθεύει», ρώτησε ο Άλαν, «ότι έχετε κάποιο σκεύασμα που έχει …ε … ιδιαιτέρως ασυνήθιστα αποτελέσματα;»

«Αγαπητέ μου κύριε», απάντησε ο γέρος, «το εμπόρευμά μου είναι περιορισμένο – δεν διαθέτω ούτε καθαρτικά ούτε οδοντικά παρασκευάσματα – αλλά κι έτσι όπως είναι, δεν του λείπει η ποικιλία. Τίποτα απ’ όσα πουλάω δεν νομίζω να έχει αποτελέσματα που μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν ακριβώς συνηθισμένα».

«Μα το γεγονός είναι …» πήγε να πει ο Άλαν.

«Να εδώ, λογουχάρη», διέκοψε ο γέρος, πιάνοντας ένα μπουκάλι από το ράφι. «Έχω εδώ ένα υγρό άχρωμο σαν το νερό, σχεδόν χωρίς γεύση, δύσκολα αντιληπτό σε καφέ, γάλα, κρασί, ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο ποτό ή αφέψημα. Δύσκολο επίσης να εντοπιστεί από οποιαδήποτε γνωστή μέθοδο νεκροψίας».

«Εννοείτε ότι είναι δηλητήριο;» φώναξε ο Άλαν, με φρίκη. 

«Πείτε το καθαριστικό γαντιών αν προτιμάτε», είπε ο γέρος αδιάφορα. «Ίσως και να καθαρίζει γάντια. Ποιος ξέρει; Δεν το ’χω δοκιμάσει. Θα μπορούσε κανείς να το πει καθαριστικό ζωών. Μερικές φορές οι ζωές χρειάζονται καθάρισμα».

«Δεν χρειάζομαι τίποτα τέτοιο», είπε ο Άλαν.

«Ίσως είναι καλύτερα έτσι», είπε ο γέρος. «Ξέρετε την τιμή του; Για ένα κουταλάκι του τσαγιού, το οποίο αρκεί, ζητάω πέντε χιλιάδες δολάρια. Ποτέ λιγότερο. Ούτε πεντάρα λιγότερο».

«Ελπίζω να μην είναι όλα τα σκευάσματά σας τόσο ακριβά», είπε ο Άλαν ανήσυχος.

«Ω, μα όχι, αγαπητέ μου», είπε ο γέρος. «Τι νόημα θα είχε να χρεώνω τόσα χρήματα για ένα ερωτικό φίλτρο, λογουχάρη. Οι νέοι που χρειάζονται ερωτικά φίλτρα σπάνια έχουν πέντε χιλιάδες δολάρια. Αλλιώς δεν θα χρειάζονταν ερωτικά φίλτρα».

«Χαίρομαι που το ακούω», είπε ο Άλαν.

«Τα βλέπω τα πράματα απλά», είπε ο γέρος. «Άμα μείνει ευχαριστημένος ο πελάτης με ένα είδος, τότε θα ξανάρθει όταν θα χρειάζεται ένα άλλο. Ακόμα κι αν είναι πιο ακριβό. Θα βάλει στην άκρη, στην ανάγκη».

«Τότε», είπε ο Άλαν, «πράγματι πουλάτε ερωτικά φίλτρα;»

«Αν δεν πουλούσα ερωτικά φίλτρα», είπε ο γέρος, πιάνοντας ένα άλλο μπουκάλι, «δεν θα σας είχα θίξει το άλλο ζήτημα. Μόνο όταν είναι κανείς σε θέση να υποχρεώσει τον άλλον μπορεί να δείξει τόση εμπιστοσύνη».

«Κι αυτά τα φίλτρα», είπε ο Άλαν. «Δεν είναι μόνο … μόνο … ε…»

«Ω, όχι», είπε ο γέρος. «Το αποτέλεσμά τους είναι μόνιμο, και εκτείνεται πολύ πέρα από μια περιστασιακή έλξη. Μα την συμπεριλαμβάνουν. Έντονη, επίμονη. Παντοτινή». 

«Τι μου λέτε!» είπε ο Άλαν, προσπαθώντας να πάρει ύφος επιστημονικής αποστασιοποίησης. «Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!»

«Μα συλλογιστείτε το από πνευματική άποψη», είπε ο γέρος.

«Ακριβώς αυτό κάνω», είπε ο Άλαν.

«Την αδιαφορία», είπε ο γέρος, «την αντικαθιστούν με αφοσίωση. Την περιφρόνηση, με λατρεία. Δώστε μια ελάχιστη δόση απ’ αυτό στη νεαρή κυρία – η γεύση του δεν γίνεται αισθητή σε πορτοκαλάδα, σούπα, ή κοκτέιλ – και οσοδήποτε εύθυμη και ανέμελη να είναι, θα αλλάξει εντελώς. Δεν θα θέλει παρά να μένει μόνη, μαζί σας».

«Δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω», είπε ο Άλαν. «Της αρέσουν τόσο πολύ τα πάρτι».

«Όχι πια», είπε ο γέρος. «Θα φοβάται τα όμορφα κορίτσια που ίσως γνωρίσετε».

«Δηλαδή, αλήθεια θα ζηλεύει;» φώναξε ο Άλαν με αγαλλίαση. «Εμένα;»

«Ναι, θα θέλει να είναι το παν για σας».

«Μα είναι, ήδη. Μόνο που δεν τη νοιάζει».

«Θα τη νοιάζει, μόλις θα έχει πάρει αυτό εδώ. Θα τη νοιάζει εντονότατα. Θα είστε το μοναδικό ενδιαφέρον της στη ζωή».

«Υπέροχα!» φώναξε ο Άλαν.

«Θα θέλει να ξέρει όλα όσα κάνετε», είπε ο γέρος. «Όλα όσα σας συνέβησαν στη διάρκεια της μέρας. Το κάθε τι. Θα θέλει να ξέρει τι σκέφτεστε, γιατί χαμογελάτε έτσι ξαφνικά, γιατί φαίνεστε λυπημένος».

«Αυτό είναι αγάπη!» φώναξε ο Άλαν.

«Ναι», είπε ο γέρος. «Ω, πόσο θα σας προσέχει! Ποτέ δεν θα σας επιτρέψει να κουραστείτε, να κάτσετε στο ρεύμα, να παραμελήσετε το φαγητό σας. Μια ώρα να αργήσετε, θα τρομοκρατηθεί. Θα νομίσει ότι σκοτωθήκατε ή ότι σας άρπαξε κάποια σειρήνα».

«Δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ την Νταϊάνα έτσι!» φώναξε ο Άλαν, κυριευμένος από χαρά.

«Δεν θα χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσετε τη φαντασία σας», είπε ο γέρος. «Και, παρεμπιπτόντως, καθώς πάντα υπάρχουν σειρήνες, αν τυχόν, αργότερα, παραστρατήσετε λιγουλάκι, δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Θα σας συγχωρέσει τελικά. Θα πληγωθεί βαθιά, βεβαίως, αλλά θα σας συγχωρέσει … τελικά ».

«Αυτό δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί», είπε ο Άλαν φλογερά.

«Και βέβαια όχι», είπε ο γέρος. «Μα αν συνέβαινε, δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος ανησυχίας. Δεν θα σας χώριζε ποτέ – Α όχι! Και, βεβαίως, η ίδια δεν θα σας δώσει ποτέ την παραμικρή, την παραμικρότατη, αφορμή για … ανησυχία».

«Και πόσο κάνει», είπε ο Άλαν, «αυτό το θαυμάσιο σκεύασμα;»

«Δεν είναι τόσο ακριβό», είπε ο γέρος, «όσο το καθαριστικό γαντιών, ή καθαριστικό ζωών, όπως το λέω μερικές φορές. Όχι. Εκείνο κάνει πέντε χιλιάδες δολάρια. Ούτε πεντάρα λιγότερο. Πρέπει να είναι κανείς πολύ μεγαλύτερος από σας για να επιτρέψει στον εαυτό του μια τέτοια πολυτέλεια. Χρειάζεται να βάλει στην άκρη».

«Αλλά το ερωτικό φίλτρο;» είπε ο Άλαν.

«Α, αυτό», είπε ο γέρος, ανοίγοντας ένα συρτάρι στο τραπέζι της κουζίνας, και βγάζοντας ένα μικροσκοπικό φιαλίδιο με μάλλον βρώμικη όψη. «Αυτό κάνει μόνο ένα δολάριο».

«Δεν μπορώ να σας περιγράψω πόσο ευγνώμων σάς είμαι», είπε ο Άλαν, παρακολουθώντας τον να το γεμίζει.

«Μου αρέσει να υποχρεώνω», είπε ο γέρος. «Τότε οι πελάτες ξανάρχονται, αργότερα στη ζωή, όταν είναι μάλλον πιο εύποροι, και χρειάζονται ακριβότερα πράγματα. Ορίστε. Θα το βρείτε πολύ αποτελεσματικό».

«Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι», είπε ο Άλαν. «Αντίο σας».

«Au revoir», είπε ο γέρος.​


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 23, 2010)

Το μικρότερο Μπονζάι που γράφτηκε ποτέ είναι το εξής: 

Πωλούνται: παιδικά παπούτσια. Εντελώς αφόρετα. - Έρνεστ Χέμινγουεϊ


----------



## dromon (Jan 25, 2011)

Είμαι ο "δράστης" της παραπάνω μετάφρασης του Κόλιερ και χαίρομαι που "ανερυθρίαστα" δανειστήκατε το διήγημα. Είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου και με συντροφεύει από τότε που το πρωτοδιάβασα στην εφηβική μου ηλικία. Υπήρχε σε μια σχολική ανθολογία (στα αγγλικά) που χρησιμοποιούσαμε στο γυμνάσιο, άρα υποθέτω ότι είναι κοντά 40 χρόνια που εκδόθηκε. Δεν ήξερα πως υπάρχει και διαφορετική (νεότερη; ) εκδοχή. Όχι πως έχει κάποια σημασία. Σημασία έχει η χαρά να μοιράζεσαι τους ενθουσιασμούς και τις απολαύσεις σου.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 25, 2011)

Έξοχο!


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2011)

Δρόμωνα, καλημέρα. Χαίρομαι που καλός άνεμος σ' έφερε κι αποδώ. Ομολογώ ότι και για μένα ήταν ευχάριστη έκπληξη το μοίρασμα του Κόλιερ. Τα καθυστερημένα συγχαρητήριά μου για τη δουλειά σου και για τις αγάπες σου.


----------



## dromon (Jan 25, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Καλώς σας βρήκα!


----------



## stathis (Mar 8, 2011)

Το _The chaser_ είχε συμπεριληφθεί σε μια συλλογή διηγημάτων φαντασίας/τρόμου, σε μετάφραση του Γιώργου Μπαλάνου, νομίζω, που είχε κάνει και την ανθολόγηση, πριν από καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια. Θυμάμαι το σχόλιο στον πρόλογο του διηγήματος για τη μεταφραστική δυσκολία που παρουσίαζε ο τίτλος (a mild drink consumed immediately after a drink of hard liquor, λέει το Wiktionary), αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τον ελληνικό τίτλο. Εννοείται βέβαια πως τότε βρισκόμουν σαφέστατα στην προμεταφραστική εποχή...


----------



## dromon (Mar 21, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία. Αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσε και πώς να εντοπίσει κανείς αυτή τη συλλογή. Ναι, είναι προφανής νομίζω η δυσκολία στη μετάφραση του τίτλου. Ελπίζω να μη βρίσκεις τόσο χάλια τη δική μου επιλογή...


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Το μικρότερο Μπονζάι που γράφτηκε ποτέ είναι το εξής:
> 
> Πωλούνται: παιδικά παπούτσια. Εντελώς αφόρετα. - Έρνεστ Χέμινγουεϊ


 
Αζιμούθιε, εγώ θα το έλεγα βρεφικά παπούτσια, γιατί τα παιδικά μπορεί να μην φορεθούν γιατί αγόρασε λάθος νούμερο ο νονός, ενώ τα βρεφικά παραπέμπουν στο τι θα μπορούσε να εννοεί ο συγγραφέας.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2011)

Όσο γι' αυτό, καλύτερα να ρωτούσαμε τον συγγραφέα, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται.
Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, SBE:

Hemingway once wrote a story in just six words ("For sale: _baby_ shoes, never worn.") and is said to have called it his best work.


----------



## stathis (Mar 28, 2011)

dromon said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία. Αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσε και πώς να εντοπίσει κανείς αυτή τη συλλογή. Ναι, είναι προφανής νομίζω η δυσκολία στη μετάφραση του τίτλου. Ελπίζω να μη βρίσκεις τόσο χάλια τη δική μου επιλογή...


Είμαι 99% βέβαιος ότι ο ανθολόγος/μεταφραστής ήταν ή ο Γιώργος Μπαλάνος ή ο Μάκης Πανώριος. Η αναζήτηση στη Βιβλιονέτ δεν βοήθησε, ίσως επειδή ήταν ελλιπή τα αποτελέσματα που μου έβγαλε (έλειπε, π.χ., μια ολόκληρη σειρά ανθολογιών επιστημονικής φαντασίας, ηρωικής φαντασίας, μυθολογίας Κθούλου, τρόμου, φρίκης και άλλων ευχάριστων από τις εκδόσεις Ωρόρα, με την οποία γαλουχήθηκα φανταστικολογοτεχνικώς). Ίσως να ήταν εκδόσεις Ωρόρα, ίσως Αίολος. Μιλάμε πάντως για βιβλίο τσέπης.
Την επιλογή σου μια χαρά τη βρίσκω (χωρίς να υπονοώ ότι έχει καμιά βαρύτητα η γνώμη μου). Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι την απόδοση της μετάφρασης που είχα διαβάσει.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Mar 28, 2011)

stathis said:


> Είμαι 99% βέβαιος ότι ο ανθολόγος/μεταφραστής ήταν ή ο Γιώργος Μπαλάνος ή ο Μάκης Πανώριος. Η αναζήτηση στη Βιβλιονέτ δεν βοήθησε, ίσως επειδή ήταν ελλιπή τα αποτελέσματα που μου έβγαλε (έλειπε, π.χ., μια ολόκληρη σειρά ανθολογιών επιστημονικής φαντασίας, ηρωικής φαντασίας, μυθολογίας Κθούλου, τρόμου, φρίκης και άλλων ευχάριστων από τις εκδόσεις Ωρόρα, με την οποία γαλουχήθηκα φανταστικολογοτεχνικώς). Ίσως να ήταν εκδόσεις Ωρόρα, ίσως Αίολος. Μιλάμε πάντως για βιβλίο τσέπης.
> Την επιλογή σου μια χαρά τη βρίσκω (χωρίς να υπονοώ ότι έχει καμιά βαρύτητα η γνώμη μου). Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι την απόδοση της μετάφρασης που είχα διαβάσει.


 
Στάθη, καλημέρα. Το διήγημα είχε μεταφραστεί από τον Γιώργο Μπαλάνο, ως "Το Επόμενο Ποτό", στην ανθολογία _Σκιές_, από τις εκδόσεις Σελεφαΐς (αρχές δεκαετίας 1980), που περιείχε διηγήματα τρόμου σε δική του επιλογή και μετάφραση. Νομίζω είχε υπάρξει και μια επανέκδοση του βιβλίου σε μικρό μέγεθος τύπου βίπερ.
Στον πρόλογό του διηγήματος ο Μπαλάνος είχε αναλύσει το ζήτημα του τίτλου και της μεταφραστικής δυσκολίας του. Γενικά τα συνοδευτικά κείμενά του ήταν πολύτιμη πηγή πληφοριών εκείνα τα πέτρινα χρόνια πριν το ίντερνετ. Έθιγε μεταφραστικά και γλωσσικά θέματα, και συχνά πρόσφερε το ιστορικό και διακειμενικό κόντεξτ των διηγημάτων και των μυθιστορημάτων που μετέφραζε.


----------



## stathis (Mar 28, 2011)

Μωρέ, μπράβο θυμητικό! (που λέει και το ανέκδοτο :))
Άρα ήταν όντως το λινκ που έδωσα: http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=75180 (στην Ωρόρα το είχα εγώ)


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Mar 28, 2011)

stathis said:


> Μωρέ, μπράβο θυμητικό! (που λέει και το ανέκδοτο :))
> Άρα ήταν όντως το λινκ που έδωσα: http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=75180 (στην Ωρόρα το είχα εγώ)


 
Με είχε εντυπωσιάσει, ίσως γι' αυτό έμεινε στη μνήμη μου.
Ναι, αυτό είναι το λινκ (για την έκδοση της Ωρόρα, που δεν αλλάζει στα βασικά).


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2011)

A crowded bus on the point of leaving Manchester for Stockport was found by its conductress to have one too many standees. She therefore asked, "Who was the last person to get on the bus?" No one said a word. Declaring that the bus would not leave until the extra passenger was put off, she went and fetched the driver, who also asked, "All right, who was the last person to get on the bus?" Again there was a public silence. So the two went to find an inspector. He asked, "Who was the last person to get on the bus?" No one spoke. He then announced that he would fetch a policeman. While the conductress, driver, and inspector were away looking for a policeman, a little man came up to the bus stop and asked, "Is this the bus to Stockport?" Hearing that it was, he got on. A few minutes later the three returned accompanied by a policeman. He asked, "What seems to be the trouble? Who was the last person to get on the bus?" The little man said, "I was." The policeman said, "All right, get off." All the people on the bus burst into laughter. The conductress, thinking they were laughing at her, burst into tears and said she refused to make the trip to Stockport. The inspector then arranged for another conductress to take over. She, seeing the little man standing at the bus stop, said, "What are you doing there?" He said, "I'm waiting to go to Stockport." She said, "Well, this is the bus to Stockport. Are you getting on or not?"

Του John Cage. Από το ιστολόγιο ενός φίλου, εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2011)

Εξαίρετο! :lol: & :upz:

(προσχηματικό σχόλιο)


----------

